# Could not load plugin Fehler



## Flocreper (5. Mrz 2021)

Hey also ich versuche schon den ganzen Tag mein Plugin, das ich mit eclipse gekodet habe auf meinen server zu überspielen. Aus einem mir unerklärlichen Grund nimmt er das Plugin aber nicht an. Mir wirdd folgender Fehler angezeigt:
[21:40:16] [Server thread/ERROR]: Could not load 'plugins\Tutorial.jar' in folder 'plugins'
org.bukkit.plugin.InvalidPluginException: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: de/survivalcraft/tutorial/main/Main has been compiled by a more recent version of the Java Runtime (class file version 59.0), this version of the Java Runtime only recognizes class file versions up to 52.0
Ich brauche echt Hilfe und wäre froh wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was das beddeutet.


----------



## kneitzel (5. Mrz 2021)

Du hast das jar File mit Java 15 gebaut und auf dem Server läuft nur Java 8. Also mit oder für Java 8 entwickeln:








						Target JRE in Eclipse
					

How should I change Target JRE in Eclipse. I was earlier using jdk1.7, now I want to use JDK 1.6. But while running my java program I am getting Unsupported Class Version Error. Is there some setting




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## lam_tr (10. Mrz 2021)

Flocreper hat gesagt.:


> Hey also ich versuche schon den ganzen Tag mein Plugin, das ich mit eclipse gekodet habe auf meinen server zu überspielen. Aus einem mir unerklärlichen Grund nimmt er das Plugin aber nicht an. Mir wirdd folgender Fehler angezeigt:
> [21:40:16] [Server thread/ERROR]: Could not load 'plugins\Tutorial.jar' in folder 'plugins'
> org.bukkit.plugin.InvalidPluginException: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: de/survivalcraft/tutorial/main/Main has been compiled by a more recent version of the Java Runtime (class file version 59.0), this version of the Java Runtime only recognizes class file versions up to 52.0
> Ich brauche echt Hilfe und wäre froh wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was das beddeutet.


Vielleicht an der Stelle noch ein bisschen spezifischer, du kannst beim Feature-Plugin die JRE Version einstellen oder direkt in dem Plug-In wenn du kein Feature Plugin hast. Gegebenfalls in der Manifest.mf.


----------

